# I want to see your haunt layout



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I did a simple snipping tool grab of the google maps overview of my house to create a crude layout map of my haunt.










You can see the legend that explains it on my haunt's site (link in signature).

But now that I have done this easy 15 minute task, I am curious as to what other yardhaunters are planning. I see your prop ideas... your recent purchases and builds... some streetview pics... etc. But I haven't seen an aerial like this. If you haven't done one before, try it out. It may give you a thought provoking perspective of your haunt possibilities.

Cheers. :jol:


----------

